# Congratulations Tempus!



## theletch1 (Aug 31, 2008)

I just wanted to take a moment to congratulate member Tempus on successfully completing his test for Sho-dan ranking in Nihon Goshin Aikido.  Great job!


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 31, 2008)

My congratulations, sir.  That step up to the dan grades is a sign that you know how to learn and have the dedication to stick at it.

:rei:.


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 31, 2008)

Congratulations, Tempus -- and Letch!  'Cause nobody but a teacher knows how much work goes into getting a student ready to be a black belt!


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 31, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> Congratulations, Tempus -- and Letch!  'Cause nobody but a teacher knows how much work goes into getting a student ready to be a black belt!


Too true...but, I'm simply a colleague of Tempus and not his instructor.  He studies in New York and I'm in Virginia.  That's the wonderful thing about this forum.  You get to meet folks from around the world that study your own art to share notes with.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 31, 2008)

Congratulations Tempus!


----------



## tempus (Aug 31, 2008)

Thank You.  I had a lot of fun testing, but so much more to learn....

-Gary


----------



## stickarts (Aug 31, 2008)

congrats!


----------



## arnisador (Aug 31, 2008)

That's great!


----------



## charyuop (Sep 5, 2008)

Great achievement! Congratulations!


----------



## morph4me (Sep 5, 2008)

Congratulations, now you can go down to the yudansha class with Shihan, every class a lesson in humility :rofl:


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 5, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## Yari (Sep 8, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## tempus (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

